# Gears Of War



## REEDZWA (Dec 28, 2007)

Can I Play Gears Of War With Gforce 6200?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Very unlikely. Even if you could, you'd have to play at the lowest resolution and settings, making it not worthwhile.

Minimum system requirements:
OS: Windows XP or Windows Vista
CPU: Intel 2.4 GHz or AMD 2.0 GHz or higher
Graphics card: NVIDIA GeForce 6600 or ATI X700 or higher


----------



## REEDZWA (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanx Koala But Im Just Curuious To Know Why After Inst Gears Of War It Pop Up Internet Lanunch Zip Or Tab Or Somethin Do I Have To Have An Internet Connection To Play Cant I Just Play Single Player Mode & Another Error Messsage Is Could Not Run With Modified Executeable Code?
Please Help


----------

